# Stargate Universe?



## Monak (Nov 25, 2008)

This is definately a thread for the Sci-fi nuts out there.  Even though we are losing a great spinoff to an even greater Sci-fi series , we are gaining a new one.  Though Stargate Universe does sound rather corny from what they have said of it so far I really am holding out on forming an opinion on this one.  I may not be as excited as I was when they announced Atlantis , but I am definately peaked in the interest department.  Lets all hope they deliver the goods.  So any ways to the reason I am making the thread..............

A few questions for the fans in the forum:  How many Stargate fans plan on watching the new series?  How many of you think it is being judged by the fan base way too soon?  

As for the show itself: Do you think it will be able to stand on its on two feet without SGC support like Atlantis got?  Does a Stargate series based on a ship have a chance?  

I hope I get some good debates out of this thread.  I know you Gate fans are out there , so please let me know what you think.


----------



## Tabr (Nov 25, 2008)

I agree it sounds too corny for my taste as well. I think they've gotten so far from the source material over the years they may as well just come up with another name entirely. I pretty much have lost all interest in the franchise.


----------



## Mizuhana Kositeru (Nov 25, 2008)

I don't plan on watching the new Stargate series but only because I'm so busy. I would love to get to watch it though. Maybe I'll have my dad record it for me sometime. Also, the community television in the common room in my dormitory is usually taken into viewing from before I get home, to the time I've settled into my room for the night, so it would be difficult for me to watch it at all. There aren't too many people who are into anything SciFi-ish here, which is sad, but it's okay. Maybe, like everything, the episodes will eventually end up on the Internet and I can watch them.

To be honest, I'm not truly excited about the new offshoot series. The original Stargate movie and the SG-1 series won me over, and I was not really keen on giving Atlantis a try, although I did anyway. I wish they could just go back to SG-1 and find more ways to extend that, rather than come up with completely new plots and series that perhaps should be under different names. If not, then just leave it as it is. I hope the series turns out to be likable for fans though, and not a disappointment.


----------



## Monak (Nov 25, 2008)

Mizuhana Kositeru said:


> I don't plan on watching the new Stargate series but only because I'm so busy. I would love to get to watch it though. Maybe I'll have my dad record it for me sometime. Also, the community television in the common room in my dormitory is usually taken into viewing from before I get home, to the time I've settled into my room for the night, so it would be difficult for me to watch it at all. There aren't too many people who are into anything SciFi-ish here, which is sad, but it's okay. Maybe, like everything, the episodes will eventually end up on the Internet and I can watch them.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not truly excited about the new offshoot series. The original Stargate movie and the SG-1 series won me over, and I was not really keen on giving Atlantis a try, although I did anyway. I wish they could just go back to SG-1 and find more ways to extend that, rather than come up with completely new plots and series that perhaps should be under different names. If not, then just leave it as it is. I hope the series turns out to be likable for fans though, and not a disappointment.



Some good news on SG-1 , they are in the process of making another movie.  Though I have no idea when it will be out , they are making it. :grin:


----------



## Mercy (Nov 25, 2008)

In all honesty, I hadn't heard much about it.  Is it completely unrelated to SG-1 and Atlantis, but just in the same "Universe"?  I think the main reason for the success of SGA is the crossover between that and SG-1:  The first three seasons had a significant amount of interaction with SG-1 while it was still running, and even in season 4 and 5 there's still dealings with Earth, the IOA, etc.

I'm not too sure about how this'll go, but I'm sure I'll give it a chance.  Just hoping it doesn't completely flop.


----------



## Monak (Nov 25, 2008)

Mercy said:


> In all honesty, I hadn't heard much about it.  Is it completely unrelated to SG-1 and Atlantis, but just in the same "Universe"?  I think the main reason for the success of SGA is the crossover between that and SG-1:  The first three seasons had a significant amount of interaction with SG-1 while it was still running, and even in season 4 and 5 there's still dealings with Earth, the IOA, etc.
> 
> I'm not too sure about how this'll go, but I'm sure I'll give it a chance.  Just hoping it doesn't completely flop.



From what I understand it is going to be about an SG team that gates onto the Ancient ship by accident durring a recon mission off world , and find themselves stuck in the far reaches of the universe.  Though that is what I am wondering , in terms of story line how can they make it on their own completely cut off from Earth.


----------



## Mercy (Nov 26, 2008)

Yeah... I don't know if that's really the best idea for the franchise, but I'll give it a chance.  At first, I'd heard Michael Shanks was going to be the lead in the new series - I was quite excited since I enjoy his work... and he's cute.   So now I'm a bit more skeptical.


----------



## Monak (Nov 26, 2008)

Mercy said:


> Yeah... I don't know if that's really the best idea for the franchise, but I'll give it a chance.  At first, I'd heard Michael Shanks was going to be the lead in the new series - I was quite excited since I enjoy his work... and he's cute.   So now I'm a bit more skeptical.



No Michael Shanks and Christopher judge are working on a movie called Rage of Angels that MGM is considering to make into a series.  I believe Shanks is slated to play Satan , which will be interesting to see after watching how much of a nutter he could be on Burn Notice.


----------



## Rayne (Nov 26, 2008)

Mercy said:


> I'm not too sure about how this'll go, but I'm sure I'll give it a chance.  Just hoping it doesn't completely flop.



This.


----------



## net-cat (Nov 26, 2008)

So, let me get this straight. A powerful and poorly understood piece of technology sends a team of unwitting explorers to the outer reaches of the galaxy universe where they are unable to get home.

Nope, can't say I've _ever_ heard that storyline, before...

Joking aside, I liked SG-1 and Atlantis. So I'll give it a shot.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 1, 2008)

Monak said:


> No Michael Shanks and Christopher judge are working on a movie called Rage of Angels that MGM is considering to make into a series.  I believe Shanks is slated to play Satan , which will be interesting to see after watching how much of a nutter he could be on Burn Notice.



Well, Shanks is the man.  Just hope he gives a performance a la Viggo Mortensen in The Prophecy.  And Christopher Judge, he's pretty much awesome.

Unfortunately, I think Shanks has something against furries... but Judge is all about it it seems: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB_1SK0I_sM
Edit for another video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhiC59H8Mzg

Anyone for getting Judge to come to FC 09?


----------



## Maio Maio Tigerman (Dec 2, 2008)

ill watch it but by the time we get it over here it will already be on dvd. the tv stations only start showing new stargate stuff after it has come out on dvd, so i never watch it on tv always on dvd.


----------



## Monak (Dec 2, 2008)

Mercy said:


> Well, Shanks is the man.  Just hope he gives a performance a la Viggo Mortensen in The Prophecy.  And Christopher Judge, he's pretty much awesome.
> 
> Unfortunately, I think Shanks has something against furries... but Judge is all about it it seems: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zB_1SK0I_sM
> Edit for another video: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OhiC59H8Mzg
> ...



I really wish there had been a furry in the crowd when that shit went down , a level headed one anyway , not one that would confirm everything that bitch was whispering about.  A voice to state that we are not all in it to have sex in fursuits , that a large portion of those in the fandom aren't even suiters.


----------



## Mercy (Dec 2, 2008)

Monak said:


> I really wish there had been a furry in the crowd when that shit went down , a level headed one anyway , not one that would confirm everything that bitch was whispering about.  A voice to state that we are not all in it to have sex in fursuits , that a large portion of those in the fandom aren't even suiters.



I know, I know.  I kinda do too, but it's still really funny to watch, I think.  You'd think at something like "Dragoncon" there'd be someone around that was a fur.


----------

